

2011-01 Pragprog magazin is available - hiperlink
http://www.pragprog.com/magazines/2011-01/content

======
admp
Direct link to PDF: <http://www.pragprog.com/magazines/download/19.pdf>

Direct link to ePub: <http://www.pragprog.com/magazines/download/19.epub>

